# coupe, to S1 conversion pictures..... It wasn't me!!!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's some pictures on how they butcher a coupe in order to build a SQ, or S1 (whatever you prefer)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: coupe, to S1 conversion pictures..... It wasn't me!!! (Sepp)*

Yep, som e Swedish fella created this. He did one huge mistake though, he still rides on 4-lugs


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: coupe, to S1 conversion pictures..... It wasn't me!!! (PerL)*

yeah, I've seen this before on his website. Gives a really really nice guide to how he did this and there are alot of pics.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

whats wrong with 4 lugs and where do i get those wheels?!!!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: coupe, to S1 conversion pictures..... It wasn't me!!! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Yep, som e Swedish fella created this. He did one huge mistake though, he still rides on 4-lugs









I think a 5 lug swap would cost as much as the rest of the converson!








I still dont like the windshield angle on the conversions... not that I wouldn't drive one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: coupe, to S1 conversion pictures..... It wasn't me!!! (BillLeBob)*

The second picture looks like the car was FWD???


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

it was.
Seems strange with 4-lug, urq fr.shield and newer doorhandles ...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I wonder if they ever converted the car to AWD?
It would seen silly to have all that work, and just FWD.
Not dissing FWD by the way, but were talking an S1 repro......


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

i always thought that they used a coupe quattro like PerL's car





















if they just used a CGT, then they get SERIOUS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif points.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_i always thought that they used a coupe quattro like PerL's car























I believe it is a Cq, yes. Hard to verify, as the website (sportquattro.nu) seems to be down right now.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

I read about a GT made into S1 looks in Bilsport a while ago,
I don't have the specifics right here and now, but I've always
linked the one shown at Sportquattro.nu to this one.
Anyhow, as soon as the page is back up again, it should be
easy to figure it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Mystery solved, as the website is running again.

_Quote, originally posted by *sportquattro.nu* »_
Lasse's Project S1 quattro
Lasse is one of my best friends
We have known each other since the time we grow up
His car is an Audi GT Coupe quattro 1986
It was imported from Germany in 2002
It is rebuilded as an S1 quattro copy
The goal is not a perfect showcar
It's more "a fun toy" that makes people looking

So it's a case of people not knowing the proper description for the Coupe quattro.
http://www.sportquattro.nu/


----------

